# Best music for cats? Please recommend...



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I see so many on the web I don't know what to buy. But I'm sure it'll help diffuse some of the tension / aggression among my 3 fearful rescues. I love soothing music too, for me. Especially harp.

Have you tried any?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin likes horns and human vocals. Rythymically,he likes unplugged percussion; hand drums,rattles,those...er,um,clicky sticks,what are they called? I think cats prefer sounds they hear in real life.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My cats relax with classical music of a relaxing kind, such as Debussy's "Claire de Lune", Baroque music and Mozart. They like CD's of nature sounds, birds chirping and singing too. They leave the room if they hear hard rock or loud discordant music.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*sounds of nature, etc...*

we (and i'm pretty sure our kitty angel) love these cds. they're more like relaxation and spa and nature sound cds. we used to play these while we meditated and kitty would join us:

Relax 2 sublime music for reading & lounging
spring showers by laserlight digital
soothing sounds for body and soul 3-pack (ocean shore, rolling thunder, morning in the mountains)
tibetan bowls (forgot the specific cd)
steve halpern Higher ground

maybe your local library has these so you can try them out first and see if you like them.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Peggy likes Beethoven, Mahler (the quieter stuff), Bach, Mozart, Elgar. Not so keen on Shostakovich though. Or Wagner lol...


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't find it online, but a few months ago I heard a radio program that talked about a research study that was done that found that cats prefer music with low heavy bass such as metal and some electronic style music. CC will lie right by the speakers if we play metal or dubstep...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Right, there was an article on Yahoo recently saying that cats tend to like faster music that's close in beat to their heartbeat.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe it also depends on the instrument. When my mom plays violine, my cats stays quite calm. However, when she plays with her Xun (a Chinese music instrument, low pitches btw), no matter what music, even the same that she played with her violin, my cats will run away. Every time. They will keep distance until mom is done :lol:


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

Molly Girl loved Pink Floyd when she heard their music she would sit still and listen and start rolling and purring.
Beans loves all blues music. She will lay at our feet and just listen.
Stretch will listen to whatever Hubby listens to. Hubby has a 25 CD changer so all sorts of music.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

1. The Lovecats - The Cure 

2. Cat's In The Well - Bob Dylan 

3. Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart 

4. Cat People (Putting Out Fire) - David Bowie 

5. The Siamese Cat Song - Peggy Lee 

6. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats 

7. We the Cats Shall Help You - Cab Calloway 

8. Mean Eyed Cat - Johnny Cash 

9. Three Cool Cats - The Coasters 

10. Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin

11. Cat Scratch Fever

and, of course, anything by Cat Stevens


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Shepherd Book sits right in front of the record player speaker when I'm listening to my 30s and 40s records. He never seems to care what noise is coming from the computer speakers.

MowMow loves anything I sing along with. It's usually my Showtune station on Pandora but anytime I sing along he climbs on me and purrs himself silly.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

maggie, I think you've introduced me to a whole new hobby. I've been listening to samples on Amazon, and I like these musicians:

Paul Baker (harp)
Steven Halpern (inventor of relaxation music)
Sally Fletcher (relaxing harp music; Healing from the Harp, etc.)
Erik Berglund (relaxing harp music)
"Lullaby Music: Harp and Flute" CD by various


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Sometimes Kermit will sit in my lap when I spin some old 78's......I think he likes old country music best but maybe it's the warm lap he is after cause he don't sing along.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*great!!!*



Straysmommy said:


> maggie, I think you've introduced me to a whole new hobby. I've been listening to samples on Amazon, and I like these musicians:
> 
> Paul Baker (harp)
> Steven Halpern (inventor of relaxation music)
> ...


i'm so glad you've discovered some new music!  maybe i'll check out some of those harp cds myself. better yet - i'm going to see if the library has any of these selections. i love free stuff!


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

Morse stops crying in the car if Lady Gaga comes on. I'm not sure if he likes it or hates it though. Ha!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

maggie, thanks for the S. Halpern recommendation. Really good!

I can't get any of these CDs locally so I have to order them from Amazon, which will take time. In the meantime, I just play my cats the samples from Amazon ("Listen to all samples" feature), and they (we) seem to really relax!!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*steve halpern*

straysmommy,

i'm so glad you like him. i was so happy when i finally discovered him. sounds like planetarium music, doesn't it? very dreamy. it's great if you just want to sit in the bathtub and relax yourself, too! i listen to it when i go to bed sometimes, too, to help me go to sleep with good thoughts.

i searched my library online and they didn't have any of the specific harp music you mentioned. :sad but i will start out by trying what they have and maybe someday they will get some of those other ones in their inventory.

enjoy the music with your kitties!


----------



## dreamangl686 (Jun 20, 2011)

my kitty loves when i play my flute. he jumps up on the piano and just relaxes and listens. so maybe some nice flute music? then again, i'm partial as a flutist


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I play flute too, but if I'm playing high notes, Alkee will stand on her hind legs and tap me and meow loudly....I don't think she likes those high notes. She doesn't do it if I'm playing lower notes. Zuba doesn't seem to care one way or the other.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

marie73 said:


> 1. The Lovecats - The Cure
> 
> 2. Cat's In The Well - Bob Dylan
> 
> ...


lol! or cat power


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Flute is the best! Your kitties are lucky they have a private live performance. I'm putting together a list of CDs I've liked on Amazon that include harp and flute together. We spent a very relaxed day the 4 of us listening to all the flute and harp and relaxing New Age!

Here's my (not yet final) listening list. You can just play it directly from Amazon to your cats.

I don't like classical music, well most of it, so there's none of that in the list. I really wish I'd been taught to like it when I was a kid. I've never been able to catch up.

1. Deuter, *Like The Wind In The Trees*; try others too
2. Paul Baker (harp)
3. Steven Halpern (inventor of relaxation music, especially *Chakra Suite: Music for Meditation, Healing and Inner Peace*, it has no harp or flute)
4. Sally Fletcher (relaxing harp music; *Healing from the Harp*, etc.)
5. Erik Berglund (relaxing harp music)
6. Merlin's Magic, Just Harmony - *The Very Best Of Merlin's Magic*, try others too
7. *Lullaby Music: Harp and Flute*
8. *Feng Shui : Music for Balanced Living* – Daniel May (no harp or flute)
9. *Feng Shui: Living in Natural Harmony*, Daniel May
10. Sarajane Williams (harp)
11. *Smooth Jazz - Sensual Sax and Relaxing Music*
12. *"Zen Garden"* / *"Zen Meditation"*, Gerald Jay Markoe
13. Stella Benson (solo harp): *Healer's Way Volume II, Calming Music for Anxiety*
14. Yolanda Kondonassis*, Breathe: Relaxing Harp *
15. *Sonic Aid: Deep Relaxation* ~ Kostas
16. *Music for the Mind: Happiness* ~ Rob Pitch & Adam Goodard
17. *Tranquil Harp: A Magical Blend of Music and the Sounds of Nature, *Nature's Harmony
18. *Sax By The Sea* and check all other CDs by Nature's Harmony
19. *Crystal Harp - Divinely Inspired Music of Harp and Crystal Bowls*, Carol J. Spears


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh and by the way, if the flutists here could explain the difference between pan flute, celtic flute, oriental and south american flute, I'd be very grateful... There's one of them I like best, but I don't know which one it is. It sounds more like a whisper than a metallic sound.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

My cat seems to like Mozart piano sonantas.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

I only have one cat, but my own singing voice often calms Niles down. Which is pretty nuts because my voice is terrible.

His favorite song, oddly enough, seems to be "Sister Suffragette" from Mary Poppins. I kid you not, I think his favorite part is: "Though we adore men individually / We agree that as a group they're rather stupid." Silly boy. And an even sillier mama to have ever found myself singing this song, haha.

Oh, and he loves "Moon River," too.


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

*Music for cats*

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to talk about music for cats, as I read one of the threads here on catforum.

Since I work mainly from home, and am always there with my cats, Once or twice a week, I have to leave for the whole day because of work and they have to stay alone, I taught the would get bored or lonely, so I would leave the radio on for them. 
Until I read that this can actually stress them out more than relax them! Apparently because the radio plays a wide variety of music and beats...

I recently purchased on-line a CD called ''Music My Pet'', which is a collection of classical music especially selected for them! 

While I was on-line shopping, I also got them two CD's of classical harp music, which is also, apparently, good for cats to relax to (and quite honestly, I found it very relaxing myself after a day at work out of the house!).

One of them is called ''Eldorado'', by Caroline Leonardelli, she is a Canadian musician. I really like this one when unwinding or working at home, with my cats lounging around! 
The other one is by Alys Howe, who is also a Canadian musician, the CD is called ''Phosphorescence'', it is mostly Celtic inspired music, I would say this is our favorite! For the last two weeks, we have been going to sleep to the soft sounds of Celtic music and loud purrs! 
I also find that it helps what I call the ''morning madness'', when I get up around 530am, time at which my cats really like to run around the house and chase each other before and after their morning meal! 

Of course, there are many Cd's out there designed for cats, but my cats really enjoy these... Well I guess now they will want their own CD collection!

sandyrivers


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for all the recommendations, Sandy! I'll certainly research them all. 

After all the research I did, and not liking any of the CDs made especially for cats, I'd like to recommend Sally Fletcher's harp music. I absolutely love it, and it works wonders on my cats - instant effect! I'm autistic, so the sounds that stress / relax cats have the same effect on me (cats have many of the characteristics of autistics, as opposed to dogs). We go nuts with the sound of a vacuum cleaner, for example. I suggest you people play some of Fletcher's music that is on YouTube and watch your cats' reactions... Her music isn't sold in my country, as she's not famous, so I'm going to order two of her CDs from Amazon international.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a couple of cds of music made for cats and the favorite seems to be one
called *Cat Calm, Music to Comfort and Soothe, by Dr. Lee Bartel*. The music really
does seem to relax and calm all six of my kitties, even the youngest, Buffy. RoundFace 
actually looks like someone who has just had a massage by the time the CD ends!
*Track Listings*

1. Safe and Sound 6:23 
2. Innocence 5:54 
3. Comforting Sun 5:56 
4. Drifting in Dreamland 6:31 
5. Quietly Contented 5:54 
6. Afternoon Ease 6:23 
7. A Sense of Calm 4:57 
8. Tranquil Escapes 5:00 9. Sanctuary 5:44


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i don't have any harp music but i play classical piano and my cats love it. they sit still by the piano when i play and one meows once at the end when i stop hahaha.

chopin, beethoven, bach, debussy, schumann, brahms, anything you like really.


----------

